# No UGL is sterile: change my mind



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2019)

Like the title says... 

No UGL can be "sure it's sterile" unless you are a big budget operation with some serious know-how.

Curious if anyone thinks otherwise or if this is one of those calculated risks we all accept?


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm just hoping that the exposure to bacteria/germs will strengthen my immune system.  :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m almost done my first bottle of slin. I have used the same pin for the entire bottle. 

Im sure the UGLs I use have much higher standards than my own.  That’s sufficient for me.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 2, 2019)

I wash my hands according to the CDC protocols, are my hands sterile?  At what point do they not remain sterile? seconds, minutes, the next day?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 2, 2019)

That's why I keep a package of whatman syringe filters lying around... First pin with new stuff always 1 ml only. See how the body reacts. If it's dirty, you will know quickly and then filter it so you can pin it safely.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2019)

it's a calculated risk we all accept.  Any other explanation just doesn't fly.  plus Ugls are using raws from China. lol yeah like China can be trusted with any peace of mind.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’m almost done my first bottle of slin. I have used the same pin for the entire bottle.
> 
> Im sure the UGLs I use have much higher standards than my own.  That’s sufficient for me.


Um....why?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 2, 2019)

There is always a risk, even with pharma grade. The risk is larger with a UGL and we all seem to accept that risk. Not sure any of us can calculate the relative risk with any accuracy or reliability.  You pay your money and you take your chances.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 2, 2019)

I agree. It is unlikely that an underground lab is going to be sterile. Maybe some are. 

Sanitary and safe enough to avoid infection, sure. The practical data proves that. But there will always be a risk.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Um....why?



He's in Japan.  Availability of slin pins...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2019)

Definitely a risk, one that most on this board find worth taking.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> He's in Japan.  Availability of slin pins...


Really? The pins part, I knew he was in Japan. 

Yesterday the pharmacist tells me I’m lucky they’ll even sell me needles, in NY they’re a controlled substance. ****in needles....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2019)

Calculated risk like anything else. Trust your source


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Man, I'm willing to eat food that's been on the ground for 5 seconds or less. Calculated risks are a part of life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 3, 2019)

Is ass eating sterile?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 3, 2019)

like dys said trust your source, but it is a risk we take. for the gainz baby, those sweet sweeeet gainz 
I'm amazed i haven't gotten a sty or infection at work/gym, being a plumber i think has built me an impenetrable fort.
what is sterile/clean these days...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.livescience.com/55459-fda-acceptable-food-defects.html


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Is ass eating sterile?



Eating ass is anabolic. It's a calculated risk I'm willing to take


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like the title says...
> 
> No UGL can be "sure it's sterile" unless you are a big budget operation with some serious know-how.
> 
> Curious if anyone thinks otherwise or if this is one of those calculated risks we all accept?




One of my brothers is a chemist, the other is a chemical engineer......Both would say Lab all day no matter what the UGL had  (aside a lab)


----------



## bigdog (Jun 3, 2019)

its a risk we all take.  There are risks in everything. Some restaurants kitchens we love to eat in we take a risk.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 5, 2019)

Is it possible to bake what you get to sterilize it ?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> Is it possible to bake what you get to sterilize it ?



Just filter it with whatman syringe filters if you are worried. Instantly sterile.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 5, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Just filter it with whatman syringe filters if you are worried. Instantly sterile.



what if you dont have any of those & where do you get them btw ?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> what if you dont have any of those & where do you get them btw ?



You can get em on Amazon or most medical supply websites (but not all). I honestly can't remember where I bought mine because it was a few years ago. I bought in bulk. But one filter is good for 2-3 vials if you do it in one sitting. I will say tho, you do lose some of your oil that gets saturated inside the filter, but at least you don't have to throw out a whole vial. You could always push a little carrier oil through at the end to try to flush out the filter if you wanted.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> Is it possible to bake what you get to sterilize it ?



No, the temperature required to sterilize it breaks down the hormone.  That's why it has to be filtered.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 5, 2019)

The guy I buy from is sterile.  Does that count?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 5, 2019)

lets say ive got an old bottle of test c been sitting there for over a year 3/4 full.

looks clean crystal clear still fully suspended the whole bit 

 im sketched out of it because its been used (by me sanitarily) before 

so what do you do ? 

suck it all out into syringe then what ?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> lets say ive got an old bottle of test c been sitting there for over a year 3/4 full.
> 
> looks clean crystal clear still fully suspended the whole bit
> 
> ...



You have to transfer it to a new vial or a vial you just finished if you don't have a brand new sterile vial. But you can get those cheap online too.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 5, 2019)

Hopefully someone that knows more than me will comment, but I'm pretty sure it's bacteriostatic, meaning nothing will grow in it, so age shouldn't matter.  It should still be as clean or dirty as the last time you used it.



John Ziegler said:


> lets say ive got an old bottle of test c been sitting there for over a year 3/4 full.
> 
> looks clean crystal clear still fully suspended the whole bit
> 
> ...


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Hopefully someone that knows more than me will comment, but I'm pretty sure it's bacteriostatic, meaning nothing will grow in it, so age shouldn't matter.  It should still be as clean or dirty as the last time you used it.



I think what he might be worried about is when air from the syringe entered the vial, it could have caused the vial to become rancid over time. (in theory)


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 5, 2019)

Rumpy said:


> Hopefully someone that knows more than me will comment, but I'm pretty sure it's bacteriostatic, meaning nothing will grow in it, so age shouldn't matter.  It should still be as clean or dirty as the last time you used it.



is this right guys ?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2019)

You could always pin 1 ml and see what happens... No heat, you are good to go.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd keep some Cephalexin on hand, just in case.  (ADC sells it)


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 5, 2019)

got a fresh vial of prop on deck 

will use that up for now & save that 3/4 vial for a zombie apocalypse emergency.

hopefully someone at the gym will steer me in the right direction on where to score some cyp


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2019)

View attachment 7876


Here's my Zombie Apocalypse supply Z. I have like 20 of these, expired in 10/2007. Plus a vial of Mexico vet grade test.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 7876
> 
> 
> Here's my Zombie Apocalypse supply Z. I have like 20 of these, expired in 10/2007. Plus a vial of Mexico vet grade test.



Can I buy them?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 5, 2019)

Benzyl alcohol will prevent bacteria from growing, it will not kill any active bacteria....Thus the need for filtering....Heating up a solution may kill some bacteria depending on the temp and duration.  But I would not use this as a means to make a solution sterile.  In addition excessive heat can destroy a compound.....



John Ziegler said:


> is this right guys ?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2019)

I usually blast my asscheek with a blow dryer for 20 mins prior to injection.. seldomly do I ever get serious infections


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 5, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I usually blast my asscheek with a blow dryer for 20 mins prior to injection.. seldomly do I ever get serious infections



Cold air or hot?


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 6, 2019)

*Heavy metals, like arsenic, should be the #1 worry!*

Sterility is an matter of trust. I trust my chef 100% to be sterile during AAS production.

*Zero UGL producers can remove the heavy metals in Chinese raws.* 

It's not their fault-it's Chinese powder producers.

*The real issue is heavy metals we inject weekly, for years, and how we're unable to ever avoid injecting those heavy metals.*


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *The real issue is fart metals we inject weekly, for years, and how we're unable to ever avoid injecting those fart metals.*


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 6, 2019)

Not true, an UGL can use recrystallization to remove heavy metals, thus increasing the purity of the powder.....Years ago a few labs would use this process, but you dont hear 2 much about it of late......





hulksmash said:


> *Heavy metals, like arsenic, should be the #1 worry!*
> 
> Sterility is an matter of trust. I trust my chef 100% to be sterile during AAS production.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 9, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like the title says...
> 
> No UGL can be "sure it's sterile" unless you are a big budget operation with some serious know-how.
> 
> Curious if anyone thinks otherwise or if this is one of those calculated risks we all accept?



Beyond a reasonable doubt? Perhaps not ...but to flip the coin have you ever brewed yourself? I think learning that process would put everything into complete perspective to anyone wondering about how safe the stuff they choose to inject is.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> He's in Japan.  Availability of slin pins...



At least run it over a lighter a few times. 

/s for the slow folks


----------



## Aoutest (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve got a laminar flow hood that I do my mycology work under and never get any contamination. I make my gear there too. Mine is sterile hands down because I basically have a commercial set up. Any decent UGL uses a hood and it’s not hard to be sterile in technique.


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 27, 2019)

I remember Swisher referring to this back on the pre-ORD  SSB board.  Spent a fair amount of time on the board just hanging out and posting, but he'd sign off by saying "gotta get back under the hood" or words to that effect.


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 4, 2019)

On a serious note, this is just a reminder of some the potential risks when injecting non sterile chemicals.  Another good reason to make your own, and not skip leg days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 4, 2019)

what the fukkkkk dude :32 (6):


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2019)

Jesus christ, I was eating when I saw that!!! :32 (11):


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2019)

I thought it was 2 tits with nipples ripped off at 1st lol


----------



## DNW (Nov 5, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> I thought it was 2 tits with nipples ripped off at 1st lol



Yes!  I thought the same.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

Ken Sass?????



Vincenzo said:


> On a serious note, this is just a reminder of some the potential risks when injecting non sterile chemicals.  Another good reason to make your own, and not skip leg days.
> 
> View attachment 8742


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm not sure.  I do know that he's healing up quite nicely.  unfortunately, his ass modeling days are over.

Don't skip legs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

^^^^ I would hit it :32 (20):


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 5, 2019)

Maybe with a proper Bleaching and a good Brazilian wax job.


----------



## david0529 (Nov 8, 2019)

Many people said underground in the forum, what does it mean in here? And also pip? 





deadlift666 said:


> I agree. It is unlikely that an underground lab is going to be sterile. Maybe some are.
> 
> Sanitary and safe enough to avoid infection, sure. The practical data proves that. But there will always be a risk.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 8, 2019)

david0529 said:


> Many people said underground in the forum, what does it mean in here? And also pip?


Underground=Gopher humor. Pip=Acronym, post injection pussy.


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 8, 2019)

Vincenzo said:


> I'm not sure.  I do know that he's healing up quite nicely.  unfortunately, his ass modeling days are over.
> 
> Don't skip legs.
> View attachment 8756



Shave that ass.   lol


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 9, 2019)

I prefer a hairless ass as well.


----------



## Vincenzo (Nov 9, 2019)

Underground lab- a lab created and operated by non scientists / chemists.

pip-  A state of hypochondria dreamt up by some pussy / pussies.


----------



## jstarks11 (Nov 26, 2019)

I know this is a late response. However I must oblige. 
UGL's notoriously are not sterile. However, getting something sterile is quite simple. UGL's simply have a higher chance for contamination than real laboratories. However, if you do some searching on the net, you will see an endless amount of the SAME pictures of infection and problems with even pharm gear. Sandoz, Perrigo, etc they all have had their negative reviews. MOST of the time when it comes to unclean gear it is not so much the gear as it is the person pinning the gear. This can be proven and observed (in most cases) by noting that the person receiving the problems is usually the ONLY one out of that entire LOT# for that product whom is having that problem!!!
I once had a guy claiming that his UGL was obviously providing him with DIRTY gear cause he kept having reactions at injection site. Long story short. It was determined after LONG bouts with his UGL and trying to figure out what was wrong given that EVERYONE else on that same batch was having 0 issues that: This guy was washing the injection site prior to pinning with his washing luffa. This luffa he openly admitted was the same luffa he used EVERYDAY to wash his (you guessed it) ASSHOLE... That is right, his shitter. So he was getting straight feces into the pin site everytime he pinned. But for a while all he would claim is the UGL was unsterile.
UGL's (very few) but ugl's can actually be more sterile than some labs!!! Technique and a good eye for attention to details is all that is needed to achieve pharma sterility.
Lastly, some of the people pinning ANY of this shit, ugl or pharm are absolute MORONS and have no business doing their own injections or doing gear period! Wiggling around during pinning, injection too shallow or deep, using dull needles cause one cannot understand that plunging out of 3 different vials then pinning with the same needle is probably going to dull it. Using CHEAP needles/syringes that melt or dull quickly. and a LIST of other shit to include not properly swabbing the vial and pin site first ALLLLLL contribute to:
"I think my UGL is not sterile" jargon!!!
Alas, 70% of UGL's do not probably have the education and or IQ for actually making sterile proper gear and thus it gives BAD names to the games!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2019)

poop loufa?!
tell ur boy to get some damn alcohol swabs!


----------



## jstarks11 (Nov 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> poop loufa?!
> tell ur boy to get some damn alcohol swabs!



Is that how you spell Loufa??? LOL, I never could spell worth a shit! Loufa... Sounds gay huh? Anyway, thanks for the correction, and yeah... An alcohol swab can go a long way if a m-f'er would use one. I was at a buddies house yesterday as a matter of fact and he just pulls his pin out, stabs his ugl's vial and pins, NO SWABBING ANYTHING!!! And these guys wonder why they get PIP and infections.


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 31, 2019)

I've been using gear bought online for 20+ years with zero infections. Enough benzyl alcohol will kill any bacteria. Hell, I even used the same pin and syringe like 15 times in a row without problems. Always have strong antibiotics on hand like Bactrim or Clindamycin.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 31, 2019)

Just because you can, doesn’t mean you should... a dull unsanitary needle sounds like great times... for a junkie.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 31, 2019)

pins are so cheap wtf


----------



## Jin (Dec 31, 2019)

How do you expect to develop a superior immune system using sterile pins every time?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 31, 2019)

The sushi master has a point




Jin said:


> How do you expect to develop a superior immune system using sterile pins every time?


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 31, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Just because you can, doesn’t mean you should... a dull unsanitary needle sounds like great times... for a junkie.



I was in a halfway house after failing a piss test while on deferred adjudication for felony steroid possession.  I couldn't order them there.  My brother had to sneak them in for me.  He only brought three!  I even had my liquid Xanax hidden in a Visine bottle.  I totally got rehabilitated 

This was in 2004, not recently.


----------



## myosin (Dec 31, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like the title says...
> 
> No UGL can be "sure it's sterile" unless you are a big budget operation with some serious know-how.
> 
> Curious if anyone thinks otherwise or if this is one of those calculated risks we all accept?



Fair question... I would say it's on a spectrum depending on the provider.  I know a couple guys in the biz that are EXCEPTIONAL... one is on this board, and I can say that they are as a sterile as you can be.

For me- I've worked in the health field for 20 years working hands on with countless sterile procedures in the hospital... I don't mean to toot my own horn but with my knowledge and perfectionism and neuroticism (almost one in the same) and desire to have my customers safe and happy, I think I do EXTREMELY well with my lab.


----------



## Paccman (Jan 19, 2020)

PillarofBalance said:


> Like the title says...
> 
> No UGL can be "sure it's sterile" unless you are a big budget operation with some serious know-how.
> 
> Curious if anyone thinks otherwise or if this is one of those calculated risks we all accept?



I would say that I think the most UGL don't use an autoklav to sterilize the oils ahead.
They put the raws and different oils together, put benzylalcohol an benzylbenzoate in this mix and ready.
But if you use an autoklav + bb and ba it should be sterile.

Only we don't know how sterile tha steroid raws from the chinese suppliers are...

I myself used ever an autoklav.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2020)

Paccman said:


> I would say that I think the most UGL don't use an autoklav to sterilize the oils ahead.
> They put the raws and different oils together, put benzylalcohol an benzylbenzoate in this mix and ready.
> But if you use an autoklav + bb and ba it should be sterile.
> 
> ...



This make no sense at all.


----------



## Paccman (Jan 20, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> This make no sense at all.



I think so.


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 4, 2020)

I think other wise. I understand most UGL's cannot be 1000000% but legitmate labs can also have loop holes and lack proper sanitation precautions. A satellite lab not following guide line precautions could cause a possible pollution.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Pin first ask questions later.

im sure 90% of you have stuck your dicks in many sketchier places worrying about a little bacteria in your testosterone smh


----------



## Joemarine (Jun 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Pin first ask questions later.
> 
> im sure 90% of you have stuck your dicks in many sketchier places worrying about a little bacteria in your testosterone smh


Well if this ain't the truth


----------



## CJ (Jun 13, 2020)

Joemarine said:


> Well if this ain't the truth



But you can also wash your pecker, and the piss after sex helps clean out the urinary tract. :32 (20):


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 13, 2020)

Im gonna say most ugl gear is sterile....if it wasnt im fairly certain people would be hip to with how fast info travels today. Not every ugl is gonna be perfect but im sure mistakes happen in cdc labs even...


----------

